# Hakeem Olajuwon to train Knicks



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> If all goes as planned, the New York Knicks will have a frontcourt full of "Dream Shakers."
> 
> Hakeem Olajuwon, one of the greatest players in NBA history and the architect of the legendary "Dream Shake" post move, will spend several days next week training some of their players at the team's practice facility in Greenburgh, N.Y.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/story/_/id/8375671/hakeem-olajuwon-visit-new-york-knicks-train-amare-stoudemire-carmelo-anthony


----------

